# Any BL novels with these themes out there?



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

So, I'm really not that familiar with BL novels overall, meaning, what to look for (Other than what to expect from the factions and characters I am already familiar with) so... I'm looking for books that might revolve around some of these concepts:


All Post-Heresy:
-Chaos Space Marines fighting Tyranids
-Any novel predominantly featuring Plague Marines/Death Guard as protagonists

Any help is much appreciated. I might add to the list when I think of something else.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

In Dark Disciple the Word Bearers fight an Genestealer Cult (And Dark Eldar) but it's the second book in a trilogy.

Nothing else comes to mind right now.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bah, and that one is out of print!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's no specific DG novels yet. Looking at the treatment Abbadon, Ahriman and Kharn have gotten though, it may only be a matter of time before Typhus gets a novel. 

In the meantime, Wraight's SW novels give some good insights into plague marines.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Which one is that? Stormcaller? Sorry im at work posting from my phone


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Cadian blood does feature the Death Guard and Typhus to some extend as the enemy. but its mostly just Cadians VS plague zombies.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mhmmmm zombies are cool but im mostly curious about plague marines. Sort of how Seige of Castellax did justice to the Iron warriors


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Afraid theres been no Plague Marine pov novels post Heresy. Theres DG characters with significant screentime in Plagues of Orath and Stormcaller, but thats about it. Both is 40k.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Afraid theres been no Plague Marine pov novels post Heresy. Theres DG characters with significant screentime in Plagues of Orath and Stormcaller, but thats about it. Both is 40k.


Sounds like Stormcaller might be a good way to go. I wish in BL's descriptions of books, the Chaos factions got some name mention instead of just "the forces of Chaos".

Do the antagonists actually get name recognition too, and character development? Or is it kept ambiguous and generic.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

in stormcaller indeed the SW are fighting nurgle. who are portrayed in the standard way, in sense that that they come across as fatherly (caring) but powerfull individuals.
This books follows bood of Asanheim where they also fight nurgle with an interesiting take on things, it seems everyone, both nurgle and wolves are tired and stretched thin.
I found these interesting books working towards the time of ending/13 th black crusade
I also recall a short wb story from Anthony where they wander the gardens of Nurgle which is quite interesting, actually I really liked that short story should read it again.
I only read siege of Castellax where chaos fought xenos, (besides some wb necron actions)


----------



## Tezdal (Dec 6, 2010)

The novel Blood Gorgons has a hefty dose of nurgle marines in it.


----------

